# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Team Universe

## yooo

Anyone have pics from this event>?  :Don't know:  I heard it was a great show!  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## rruhl

Pictures

http://ironman.prosolutions.tv/conte...m?contestID=63
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/04universe.htm

----------


## yooo

thanks ruhl

----------

